# Decisions



## JohnMcCloud (Aug 15, 2011)

...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yes.

Short and sweet. Based upon the details you provide, you should leave your wife, and do some serious self-assessment before shooting for matrimony number 3.

Or ...

Stop cheating and short-changing the woman to whom you supposedly made a lifetime commitment. 
If the phrase 'lifetime commitment' makes you roll your eyes, then revisit option one.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh please. You say the reason you want to leave your wife has nothing to do with the other woman...yet you said yourself you 'can't leave the girl" and she's everything your wife isn't. Its crystal clear what the deal is here. Yes...leave your wife so you can stop deceiving her. Don't be surprised if your affair doesn't live up to the fantasy.
I find it interesting how you failed to mention cheating on your wife with several women and then this latest affair when you posted initially.


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, you should leave her. Seems like you checked out a while ago with your "flings", and now your newest fling.


----------



## Bigrascal (Aug 12, 2011)

I was in a similar situation. I was with my ex for 13 years. A very good woman who I respected very much, but I was bored. We had very little conflict. I left her for a woman that was everything my ex was not. In the end the new woman is lacking some of the fundamental social skills. The connection that I had with my ex is not there. I thought it was there, but it faded quickly. I was very much in the "fog" of a new relationship/affair imputing qualities on the new woman that maybe were not there.

Take a step back and really look at what you have with the new woman. For me, it was the illicitness of the affair, the excitement and the easily identifiable differences that drew me in. In the end, the new one was no better than the ex and in some ways much much worse.


----------



## JohnMcCloud (Aug 15, 2011)

Bigrascal said:


> I was in a similar situation. I was with my ex for 13 years. A very good woman who I respected very much, but I was bored. We had very little conflict. I left her for a woman that was everything my ex was not. In the end the new woman is lacking some of the fundamental social skills. The connection that I had with my ex is not there. I thought it was there, but it faded quickly. I was very much in the "fog" of a new relationship/affair imputing qualities on the new woman that maybe were not there.
> 
> Take a step back and really look at what you have with the new woman. For me, it was the illicitness of the affair, the excitement and the easily identifiable differences that drew me in. In the end, the new one was no better than the ex and in some ways much much worse.


Thanks Big, good advice. I hear you on the fog comment, a new relationship hides the flaws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do your wife a favor and tell her the affair is still ongoing if you haven't already. So she can decide what she wants to do.


----------



## JohnMcCloud (Aug 15, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Do your wife a favor and tell her the affair is still ongoing if you haven't already. So she can decide what she wants to do.


She knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Thread closed. OP deleted initial post


----------

